# It's a punk rock pool party



## KenoMusician

My band is recording a song in multiple languages and I need help translating. I don't always trust Google to be accurate grammatically.
The phrase is "It's a punk rock pool party" (as in a swimming pool)
Understanding that punk rock is probably going to be a borrowed term from english, what would be a proper translation to Polish? I don't necessarily need a word for word translation, just something that would mean about the same thing that would sound natural


----------



## zaffy

impreza punkowo-rockowa przy/na basenie


----------



## KenoMusician

Thank you! Is that "/" in to use "przy" or "na" ? I'm not very familiar with Polish.


----------



## grassy

Use "na basenie".


----------



## Awwal12

KenoMusician said:


> Thank you! Is that "/" in to use "przy" or "na" ? I'm not very familiar with Polish.


Yes, "przy basenie" or "na basenie" (literally, "by/at pool").


----------



## grassy

Awwal12 said:


> przy basenie



This sounds to me like there's a swimming pool near the place where the party is taking place, so that wouldn't be really a pool party.


----------



## zaffy

grassy said:


> This sounds to me like there's a swimming pool near the place where the party is taking place, so that wouldn't be really a pool party.



need to disagree, what you mean would be 'niedaleko basenu' or 'obok basenu'

'Impreza przy basenie' means the people are, e.g., dancing around the pool, close to the edge of the pool


----------



## grassy

Anyway, "impreza na basenie" is more idiomatic. It also gets more hits on Google.


----------



## jasio

KenoMusician said:


> I don't always trust Google to be accurate grammatically.


Actually, you should virtually never trust Google to be accurate grammatically. Not even mentioning idioms. 



KenoMusician said:


> The phrase is "It's a punk rock pool party" (as in a swimming pool)


To sum up the discussion above, I would go for "t_o_ impr*e*za p_u_nk-rock*o*wa n_a_ bas*e*nie" - assuming the people are going to play and dance in the nearest proximity of the swimming pool, or even inside. 

But since it's meant to be a song, I bolded naturally accented syllables for you. The primary musical accents should also go there - otherwise it will sound funny to the native speakers, so if you want to place accents otherwise, you should do it consciously. The italicised vowels mark syllables, where you may place secondary accents, if any. 
Also, if rythm and number of syllables is relevant (I haven't heard punk-rock for a while and I've never analysed it from that perspective) if you provide a number of syllables and accents, perhaps we'll be able to twist it to match your song better. Polish syntax is quite flexible in this aspect.


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> To sum up the discussion above, I would go for "t_o_ impr*e*za p_u_nk-rock*o*wa n_a_ bas*e*nie" -




Indeed. I asked a teacher of Polish and it should be ‘impreza punk-rockowa’ rather than ‘punkowo-rockowa’ as I said earlier.


----------

